# How many bubbles per minute for CO2 in a 55 gallon



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I just added the Red Sea C02 Pro system last night and have it running during the day only at about 1 bubble per second. What is everyone else running? Also, is there a cheap way of setting it up to work automatically. I think that turning it on and off each day will get old fast and having to readjust the bubble count too.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You need to add enough CO2 to get to 30 ppm. Bubble rate is meaningless. Some tanks need 1 bps others need 4 bps.

There is no cheap way to make it work automatically. You would need a pH controller which costs around $100. 

Does the regulator have a solenoid? Is this the CO2 system for paint ball cylinders or the full sized system?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have an ADA 90cm or about 50 gal and run 2BB per sec. It works for me.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> You need to add enough CO2 to get to 30 ppm. Bubble rate is meaningless. Some tanks need 1 bps others need 4 bps.
> 
> There is no cheap way to make it work automatically. You would need a pH controller which costs around $100.
> 
> Does the regulator have a solenoid? Is this the CO2 system for paint ball cylinders or the full sized system?


Yeah I have the paint ball cylinder. I just ordered a Solenoid Valve with power cable for the system so I can automate it with my lights. Just curious, but how do I test the ppm of CO2? All I have is the indicator that came with my CO2 system that has colored liquid, which I assume needs changed every few weeks or so. Today is the 1st day i'm leaving the CO2 on and when I left the house this morning it is bubbling at 1 per second. I guess if the indicator hasn't changed any then I will bump the rate up and see what happens.


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wait for it....wait for it.


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

I run my 50g at about 2.5 - 3 bpm. As many on the forums will say, get the CO2 as high as you can without stressing the fish.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

dweebikus said:


> I run my 50g at about 2.5 - 3 bpm. As many on the forums will say, get the CO2 as high as you can without stressing the fish.


bpm or bps?


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

bps, sorry


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

caymandiver75 said:


> Yeah I have the paint ball cylinder. I just ordered a Solenoid Valve with power cable for the system so I can automate it with my lights. Just curious, but how do I test the ppm of CO2? All I have is the indicator that came with my CO2 system that has colored liquid, which I assume needs changed every few weeks or so. Today is the 1st day i'm leaving the CO2 on and when I left the house this morning it is bubbling at 1 per second. I guess if the indicator hasn't changed any then I will bump the rate up and see what happens.


Measuring CO2 levels in a Planted Tank is the standard method for checking how much CO2 you have in the water. It isn't very accurate, and it usually overstates how much CO2 you have. But, using this to get to about 20-30 ppm is a good starting point for slowly, a little bit every other day or even every week, raising the CO2 bubble rate until you see some sign of fish distress, such as fading colors, or swimming at the top gulping air. You have to check the fish often and carefully. If you see any such signs, reduce the bubble rate back to where you didn't see those signs. That will be the maximum you can have in your tank. Usually you can run a blt less than this and still do fine.


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hoppy said:


> Measuring CO2 levels in a Planted Tank is the standard method for checking how much CO2 you have in the water. It isn't very accurate, and it usually overstates how much CO2 you have. But, using this to get to about 20-30 ppm is a good starting point for slowly, a little bit every other day or even every week, raising the CO2 bubble rate until you see some sign of fish distress, such as fading colors, or swimming at the top gulping air. You have to check the fish often and carefully. If you see any such signs, reduce the bubble rate back to where you didn't see those signs. That will be the maximum you can have in your tank. Usually you can run a blt less than this and still do fine.


Excellent article! Thanks. Ill be testing my KH very soon and use that calculator to see what ppm I have of C02.


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

and I was waiting for Rex to Chime back in.


----------

